
Show HN: HTTP/2 HPACK Compression Go Library - chrismoos
https://github.com/chrismoos/hpack
======
mappu
How does this compare to `net/http2/hpack`, now in the standard library?

~~~
chrismoos
One of the main differences is this one uses lookup tables for faster decoding
of Huffman compressed data as opposed to using a tree (which is what the
stdlib one uses). It also offers some additional encoding options for users
that want more control of header field indexing.

~~~
bradfitz
Yes, let's get your version into Go if it's better.

(I wrote Go's quickly. I've never profiled it, delaying that until Go 1.7,
which opened for development yesterday)

~~~
chrismoos
If I'd like to get some of the enhancements in there, is this the route to go?
[https://golang.org/doc/contribute.html](https://golang.org/doc/contribute.html)

~~~
bradfitz
Yup! That documentation is too daunting IMO but it's complete and not many
steps, despite all the words. Especially if you're a Go programmer already.
(just go get the code review tool)

I'd start with filing a bug against Go to track the overall process.

~~~
tshannon
This is why I love open source projects, and shows just how open source Go is.

Fantastic.

